# US MNT v. Brazil



## CaliKlines (Sep 7, 2018)

What a line up for the Brazilians tonight! Could be a long night for the US with all of the firepower out there for the Selecao.


----------



## INFAMEE (Sep 7, 2018)

lol@USMNT 

Am I to believe that is talent?

 What little knowledge I have based on So.Cal alone is the national team doesn't resemble the best players ethnic background from this part of the country. At least make the major portion of it.

Until then they'll just continue pumping out garbage.


----------

